
Show HN: Angular Translate Json - cristianbote
https://github.com/cristianbote/angular-translate-json
======
cristianbote
Hi!

I've been​ using Pascal's angular translate module, since it launched, but
moving to latest Angular it's been pretty frustrating not having it at hand.
So, I've made a easy to use, angular2 and up, module that has almost same
functionality.

I'd love to hear your feedback and if there's anything, please file an issue.

Cheers!

